# using PROHIBIT WORMER-need advice



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm getting conflicting info on using PROHIBIT wormer; neighbor is finding it effective at sheep dosage; another person says it needs to be stronger. Anyone out there use it? I would appreciate your input before proceeding.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

its levamisole hydrochloride for anybody helping. I've never used it.I wanted to for meat wethers that are for sale because it has only a 3 day slaughter withdrawel time if I remember correctly. I think it ws just the cost that stopped me.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

We have the dosage for the powder on goatkeeping 101 at dairygoatinfo.com It is the dosage that is recommended by Texas A&M for those who have resistance to HC even with Cydectin. I have been ultra careful with my cydectin, so hope not to have to move to Levamisole. If you overdose levamisole you will have some neuro symptoms, salivating, staggering etc... Vicki


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks; that is a good source of info;I'll bookmark it!


----------

